# My first Aikido Grading.



## Gwaredydd (Jun 2, 2015)

I will be testing for my first Aikido grade on Sunday.  It will be for my 6th Kyu.  We have no coloured belts.  
I have been told that I am graded as soon as I step on the mat; but I will be tested on the following;
Irimi Nage, Kokyu Nage. Ikkyo and Shiho Nage.  They are to be done by entering and turning twice each way in response to any of the following; Ai Hanmi Katata Tori, Gyaku Hanmi Katata Tori, Shomen Uchi or Yokumen Uchi.  That's all I've been told.  I hope I work well with my Uke. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 2, 2015)

Make sure you step on the mat.

Otherwise have fun.


----------



## Buka (Jun 2, 2015)

As Drop Bear said, go have fun. You're going to rock it!


----------



## K-man (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep, just relax and enjoy the experience. Since you say that you are also a karateka you will be familiar with gradings so simply treat it the same way as the others.

Normally there will be others going for grading as well so just try to help each other. 

Good luck!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 3, 2015)

Be happy, relaxed, and enjoy the moment. You'll do fine just allow your training to take over and do not over think or try to hard.


----------

